

Infospace and the Great Shareholder Robbery of 2007 - johnrob
http://billburnham.blogs.com/burnhamsbeat/2008/05/infospace-and-t.html

======
SwellJoe
I didn't even know Infospace/Dogpile/Metacrawler still existed. I think my dad
kept using Dogpile for a few years after Google came along, but I never saw
anything of value in any of those products--an aggregate of bad results is
still bad results, and an aggregate of mostly bad and some good results is
pretty much bad.

